# Top Gear's Jeremy Clarkson Reviews the Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Top Gear's just his day job. The illustrious and snarky Jeremy Clarkson also pens reviews for the Times Online and he's just taken sausage fingers to keyboard on the Q7 V12 TDI. We don't want to say Jeremy's verbose, but this is a three (web) page article and he doesn't even mention the Q7 before you've read a third down page 2. 
Despite the roundabout way of getting to the review and the fact that he thinks the Q7 is 'bread-bin ugly', it's an entertaining and metaphor-laden read nonetheless.
Here's an excerpt.

_Quote »_That’s because this is the first road car ever to be fitted with a V12 diesel. It produces 493 horsepowers — more than any other diesel — and 738 torques. That’s about 160 more than you get from a McLaren SLR: 738 torques is enough to restart a dead planet.

Read more after Jump#1 and check out more photos of the Q7 V12 TDI after jump #2.
* Full Story - Clarkson Q7 V12 TDI Review *
* Photo Gallery - Q7 V12 TDI *


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that is an amazing quote. nice job!

_Quote, originally posted by *jeremy* »_It is a hysterical car, this. Mad. Bonkers. Stupid. It sits on the road network like a Class-1 powerboat would sit at the Henley regatta. Of course, it is also utterly pointless. No one is going to buy a lumbering Q7 for outright speed. 



_Modified by e.Mills at 10:19 AM 5/26/2009_


----------

